# Short folks?



## nuclearzombies (14 Jan 2011)

Ok, so my hopes of becoming a fighter pilot went up in smoke when I needed glasses. I'd like to head off another fire. 
I cannot find anything restricting a potential recruit's height. 

Get ready to laugh: I'm 5'2"... could I pass the BMQ? I'd do it this second.

Clearly my height would make me unsuitable for a number of jobs, Whereas being of smaller stature might actually be a plus in some jobs.
Feedback?


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jan 2011)

You didn't find any number of threads on it because its not an issue.  Sorry, you're just not that special.

Thank you for trying the search function first.


----------



## Navalsnpr (14 Jan 2011)

There is nothing regarding a recruits height, I've seen several hovering around the 5' mark. 

However if you are looking at potentially being flight crew, there has recently been a DCRC Toronto paper released that recommends various height limits that could eventually be implemented.

_*Assessment of the anthropometric accommodation requirements of non-pilot aircrew in the CC-150 Polaris, CP-140 Aurora, CH-149 Cormorant and CC-130 Hercules aircraft*_
http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/98483/post-1006635.html#msg1006635


----------



## nuclearzombies (14 Jan 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Sorry, you're just not that special.



Thanks, in this case that is in fact a compliment. 

@ NAVALSNIPR;

No aircrew for this guy. I'm sill trying to find the exact classification, but I want to be the gunner in a Coyote. We'll see what happens I guess but having an idea of the direction you want to take makes good sense. Somehow, I think showing up for an interview with "I want to blow things up" is not only vague, it also sounds stupid.


----------



## Navalsnpr (14 Jan 2011)

nuclearzombies said:
			
		

> but I want to be the gunner in a Coyote. We'll see what happens I guess but having an idea of the direction you want to take makes good sense. Somehow, I think showing up for an interview with "I want to blow things up" is not only vague, it also sounds stupid.



Sounds like you want Infantry!!


----------



## nuclearzombies (14 Jan 2011)

I was under the impression it would be classified differently, but I don't know jack. My old man was 3PPCLI before he went into aero engine, I liked it better when he was with the Pat's. Infantry is fine with me. The funny thing about CAF is sometimes they might find something you'd be better at than what you are. What I do know is civ life is not agreeing with me. It's kinda lame. For all intents and purposes I was pretty much born into it, both my parents were CAF, uncles, grandparents etc. I haven't lived on base since I was 12, and I don't like it out here! I want back on the bus, so to speak. 

Good forums here, much more informative than the bland government website. Thanks guys.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jan 2011)

AFAIK, at 5'2" the only trade you could be refused for is Fire Fighter.  At least, that was the only one I didn't qualify for.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Jan 2011)

nuclearzombies said:
			
		

> I want back on the bus, so to speak.


Would that be.........the short bus?   ;D


----------



## nuclearzombies (15 Jan 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Would that be.........the short bus?   ;D


Easy there, tiger! I might be forced to jump high in the air, do some backflip Bruce Lee shit while sceaming in Japanese and kick you somewhere just below the knee! Then I might do something really crazy like write a nasty letter about how hard up I am cause  have to use ladders more often. :crybaby:

 I'm in Calgary man! The entire city is the short bus, now that the yuppies have taken over. Didn't you know about our "Gun Problem"? We are so hardcore (not)!


----------



## medicineman (15 Jan 2011)

If you want to be a Coyote gunner, try Armoured Crewman...last I looked they took the Coyotes from the  infantry recce gods.  If you want to be a LAV III gunner, by all means go infantry.  Known lots of short folks that go into the CF...while there used to be a minimum height requirement, it's no longer there.  However, your rucksack may be almost as tall as you when it's loaded, but I wouldn't let that get in your way  ;D.

MM


----------



## dogger1936 (15 Jan 2011)

I'm 5' 6" in the armd corp and have been a  tank commander as well as a patrol commander and a troop warrant. I always looked at my size as a personal disability and used that to be the fastest and strongest I could. Never fall into the B/S of I cant keep up cause my legs are short camp. Be faster and stronger and lead the troops. Gone are the days of lead by fear, lead by example and show the troops how competent you are. Show them your knowledge base, and show em you 5 foot nothing of killing and meanness.


----------



## Lumber (15 Jan 2011)

nuclearzombies said:
			
		

> Ok, so my hopes of becoming a fighter pilot went up in smoke when I needed glasses. I'd like to head off another fire.



Lazer. Eye. Surgery.

"LASER (EYE) REFRACTIVE SURGERY IN CF AIRCREW"
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/72796/post-845683.html#msg845683

Cheers, and could luck with air crew selection.


----------



## nuclearzombies (15 Jan 2011)

Nice article, but I'm still sold on the Coyote or the LAVIII.... Flying doesnt really ring my bell like it did when Top Gun came out on betamax, LOL

My next "mission" is to go find the nearest unit with a Coyote or LAVIII.... I don't know about here in Calgary, but I know for a fact there are several in Edmonchuk. I'm not waiting till the stampede rolls around again...


----------



## MikeL (15 Jan 2011)

nuclearzombies said:
			
		

> Nice article, but I'm still sold on the Coyote or the LAVIII.... Flying doesnt really ring my bell like it did when Top Gun came out on betamax, LOL
> 
> My next "mission" is to go find the nearest unit with a Coyote or LAVIII.... I don't know about here in Calgary, but I know for a fact there are several in Edmonchuk. I'm not waiting till the stampede rolls around again...



Outside of the Army bases that are home to Reg Force Infantry and Armour you won't find any Coyotes or LAVs.  So Edmonton is the closet to you, 1PPCLI and LdSH. Theres also Shilo, Mb with 2PPCLI, and that's pretty much it for Western Canada.

3PPCLI may have some on loan for work up training, etc.


----------



## mariomike (15 Jan 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> AFAIK, at 5'2" the only trade you could be refused for is Fire Fighter.  At least, that was the only one I didn't qualify for.



There was some discussion of that here ( Reply #24 ) :
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27178/post-285762.html#msg285762


----------



## Loachman (16 Jan 2011)

nuclearzombies said:
			
		

> Flying doesnt really ring my bell like it did when Top Gun came out on betamax,



So the novelty of implicit gay porn with jets wore off pretty quickly, then?


----------



## Sparkplugs (17 Jan 2011)

I'm just around the 5 foot mark, and I did more than fine at BMQ.  I'm definitely not built for speed and running, but I can ruck with the best of them, hahahaha,  I'm like a little pack mule.

I didn't get to be a civilian flight attendant, because I'm under 5'2", so I joined the military instead.  I'm an aircraft mechanic now, and I wouldn't trade it for anything!

Being a female, and a short-@ss has never held me back from anything.  Don't worry about it -- If this chickie can do it, freakin' anyone can!


----------



## nuclearzombies (17 Jan 2011)

Loachman said:
			
		

> So the novelty of implicit gay porn with jets wore off pretty quickly, then?


   The answer is d) : Invade Poland



			
				Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> -  I'm like a little pack mule.
> 
> - and a short-@ss has never held me back from anything



Hell yeah   good to meet another Herc mangler..... my old man was with 5AMU when we were in Lahr.... Love Hercs!


----------



## Pusser (17 Jan 2011)

nuclearzombies said:
			
		

> Somehow, I think showing up for an interview with "I want to blow things up" is not only vague, it also sounds stupid.



" I said Shrink, I wanna kill.  I wanna kill, kill, KILL!  I started jumpin up and down on the couch goin' kill, kill kill!  The shrink started jumpin up and down with me, yelling kill, kill KILL!  The sergeant walked in, pinned a medal on my chest and said, "you're our boy.""

_Alice's Restaurant"_

My apologies to Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Sparkplugs (17 Jan 2011)

nuclearzombies said:
			
		

> The answer is d) : Invade Poland
> 
> Hell yeah   good to meet another Herc mangler..... my old man was with 5AMU when we were in Lahr.... Love Hercs!



 ;D  I'm hoping to stay on the legacy fleet (old Herc) for awhile, I love these old birds!!


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Jan 2011)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> ;D  I'm hoping to stay on the legacy fleet (old Herc) for awhile, I love these old birds!!



The DRDC recommendation is that crew of the Herc's should be 5'7" minimum.


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Jan 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> The DRDC recommendation is that crew of the Herc's should be 5'7" minimum.




Man,

Talk about being short changed!

I couldn't resist.......

dileas

tess


----------



## GAP (17 Jan 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> " I said Shrink, I wanna kill.  I wanna kill, kill, KILL!  I started jumpin up and down on the couch goin' kill, kill kill!  The shrink started jumpin up and down with me, yelling kill, kill KILL!  The sergeant walked in, pinned a medal on my chest and said, "you're our boy.""
> 
> _Alice's Restaurant"_
> 
> My apologies to Arlo Guthrie



That's the 2 hour version......


----------



## nuclearzombies (17 Jan 2011)

Scooting down to the Harry Hays building tomorrow morning, that's where CFRC Calgary is located. Time to get this on the go.


----------



## Sparkplugs (18 Jan 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> The DRDC recommendation is that crew of the Herc's should be 5'7" minimum.



Crew, yes...  Mechanics, no.   ;D


----------



## ArmyRick (18 Jan 2011)

nukezombies, 

I am 5'6" and an infantry WO (going on 21 years). I did find it tougher keeping up on ruck marches but just put your mind to it and away you go. I know another dude who I think was 5'5" and he eventually became an assaulter. Its mostly in your head, man.

HOWEVER, I see in your profile your 34? Age is a more detrimental factor than height, my friend. If your going to be in a combat arms trade, get on with it. I spent several years training DP1 infantry and most of the guys over 30 did not make it due to legit medical reasons (I said most not all). The slightly aged body just doesn't tolerate the training as well.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Jan 2011)

ArmyRick speaks wisely. 

Well said Rick!


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jan 2011)

Like my mom used to say, "the best wine comes in small barrels."


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Jan 2011)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> I'm 5' 6" in the armd corp and have been a  tank commander as well as a patrol commander and a troop warrant. I always looked at my size as a personal disability and used that to be the fastest and strongest I could. Never fall into the B/S of I cant keep up cause my legs are short camp. Be faster and stronger and lead the troops. Gone are the days of lead by fear, lead by example and show the troops how competent you are. Show them your knowledge base, and show em you 5 foot nothing of killing and meanness.



Here are some more words of wisdom, nuclearzombie. Dogger1936 wisley speaks.

BTW that's a cool name.


----------



## nuclearzombies (18 Jan 2011)

Psst! thanks for all the words guys 

After my morning plan went to hell because snakes do not exhibit timely bathroom habits, I got my application package and spoke with a Sgt. at the recruiting centre. Infantry is closed (no big suprises there), but some others in combat arms are (at the moment) In order: Amoured Crew, Artillery, Combat Engineer.  *EDIT* Yes, being 34 it is time to do this before I get too old. Let's hope I still have the required amounts of piss & vinegar...

If you will kindly excuse me, I have a pile of papers to fill out and my afternoon pt. 

Thanks again to the forum, this place has been an invaluable source of information and laughs....


----------



## Chilme (19 Jan 2011)

Good Luck!


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Jan 2011)

nuclearzombies said:
			
		

> Psst! thanks for all the words guys
> 
> After my morning plan went to hell because snakes do not exhibit timely bathroom habits, I got my application package and spoke with a Sgt. at the recruiting centre. Infantry is closed (no big suprises there), but some others in combat arms are (at the moment) In order: Amoured Crew, Artillery, Combat Engineer.  *EDIT* Yes, being 34 it is time to do this before I get too old. Let's hope I still have the required amounts of piss & vinegar...
> 
> ...




Off you go you wee Midgee!  And make sure that your pot 'o' gold is cared for....


Frig me, there goes my inside voice again out loud!

dileas

tess


----------



## nuclearzombies (26 Mar 2011)

Hit a series of obstacles recently, and I'm kinda bummed out. Things in Calgary weren't working out, most of my friends are drug addicts that play video games and talk shit about how hardcore they are. My old man is a raging boozer, and while he keeps his head screwed on, I am worried that the booze will kill him. I recently decided to stop drinking because of it, I do not want to end up like that. I've had a hell of a time finding work, money is getting really tight so I've scooted up to Edmonchuk. I had to fnd a new home for my tortoise Carl, and I'll admit I'm not too happy about it. My friends in there are a bit more on the level, and I feel I have better overall support here.
There is a whole whack of things going wrong right now, I won't bother you all with petty details. Long story short, I will be lucky to get my shit together before the end of the year  However, I am alive and in a safe place with good friends, and you cant beat that.

I could use some encouragment, or alternatively a swift kick in the ass/head/solar plexus. One thing is certain: my goal of joining the CF keeps me going, cause I'm having a bit of trouble finding other reasons lately.....

Sorry bout the rant, I had to get this off my chest....


----------



## nuclearzombies (27 Mar 2011)

funny how the hand of karma swoops in at a guy's most desparate hour......

Ran into some CF folks at a women's roller derby event last night, and ended up going for a coffee and a chat. Major attitude boost right there :king:

Also got a job offer this morning from a former employer and longtime friend, I cannot describe how relieved and glad I am to have such good people in my life....I'm still fighting off a nasty flu bug, but my spirits up again and I'm ready for action :threat:


----------



## Lil_T (27 Mar 2011)

nuclearzombies said:
			
		

> Ok, so my hopes of becoming a fighter pilot went up in smoke when I needed glasses. I'd like to head off another fire.
> I cannot find anything restricting a potential recruit's height.
> 
> Get ready to laugh:* I'm 5'2*"... could I pass the BMQ? I'd do it this second.
> ...



Height has very little to do with a person's ability to pass BMQ.  Yes, it's physically demanding.  There are days where you're going to curse the stairs at the Mega especially after your 0500 run or during change parade. (wait for it) The BFT isn't a cake walk.  Yes, it's mentally demanding, the mind games the staff play on you are nothing compared to the ones you play with yourself.  But if you go there with a strong mindset and the inability to give up you'll go just fine.  It's only 14 weeks (or whatever the hell it is now) out of your life.  If this is something you want.  Not just a "gee whiz, Ma, I'd really like to try the military", kind of thing.  You really have to want it.  

I'm 5'2" and went through more crap since I enrolled than a lot of people would be willing to deal with (I know this, I saw way too many friends throw it away out of frustration).  I wouldn't change a single thing about my experience, it's made me a stronger person for it and I dare say a better CF member.  If I can do it - so can you.


----------



## nuclearzombies (27 Mar 2011)

Thanks man, I believe that was the boot in the rear I was lookin for 8)


----------



## Lil_T (27 Mar 2011)

Anytime, really.

Good luck - it's an adventure.


----------



## mike63 (28 Mar 2011)

Buddy...I am 5'2.  I was 5'3 when I first joined the military back in 83.  I spend my entire career proving to others that I could do what ever task was thrown my way but most importantly, I proved it to myself!  At times it wasn't easy completing BFTs, it wasn't because of having to carry the same load as those 6'3 types, I use to be a pack-mule, it was because of the short legs and having to keep up with everyone else, and yes, including the women.  I never finished in first place on the marches, was usually the last one across the line on the fireman's carry but...I FINISHED with all the kit I started out with!

If you want to be a Coyote driver, then you do that,  you will just have more room in there than most.  What ever you do in your chosen career just keep this in mind, give 110% all the time, there might be times where you can't so, then it will look like your giving 100%, just do the best you can do because, that is all anyone can ask of you.  I remember having to share the back of an APC with 4 other guys...we had lots of room.   When I was in the back of our Radio Vehicles, I was the only one that could stand straight up and not have to bend over and knock my head on the roof or door frame.  Most of the time, having to run through the bush...not a problem, having to wade through swamps...a big problem!!!  

We spend lots of time at a disadvantage because of your lack of height however, there are advantages of being short, you will just have to find them along the way.


----------



## Nostix (28 Mar 2011)

Show off your leverage advantage by rocking an impressive back squat and bench press.

Make us 6'4 people weep as you blow past our squat numbers with ease.


----------



## nuclearzombies (30 Mar 2011)

Keeping my head screwed on has served me well apparently, four days in Edmonton I accomplished what I could not do in Calgary in four months. I'm back to work full time, and I'm fighting off this darned flue bug. Feeling good, my confidence is restored. 2011 has been a year of major lifestyle change for me, I am no longer satisfied dwelling in mediocrity. Feeling focused, and the fire inside burns brighter than before.....

Somebody mentioned earlier that "it's all in my head" and I've taken that to heart. Time for this short little $#@! to open up a few large cans of whoop ass on the local construction industry. 

Have a gooder, everyone.... I know I will 8) I'm off to work! (war face... no, my real war face, lol)


----------



## jasonf6 (11 Oct 2011)

Ya, I don't think being 5'2" will hinder you any.  A friend in my infantry unit was probably that height and when we went on ruck marches all you could see were a pair of boots and the top of his helmet.  He did fine and I believe I even saw him in a video segment chewing some poor recruit out in St. Jean.


----------

